# Matilda



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Matilda is due on Jan. 29. I thought it'd be good to keep a thread on her.

Today I though I saw some minor contractions but then they stopped. She's very puffy in the back and her udder is tight.


























I think she'll go tomorrow but she is very stubborn.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

she sure is a pretty girl....I hope she kids for you soon.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Thsi one is real cute, I have a buck named Happy with the same black spot on the bridge of his nose. Very cute I think both of your girls are real real close, my isent that close, her udder is not even close to being full yet!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like her color! Reminds me of one of those "long horned cattle"  Her udder is filling nicely, but it WILL get bigger...I was amazed at how fast Binky filled hers! Watch for her hind legs to "straighten" and look like she has "peg legs"...besides the ligs disappearing. If you need a reference, Binkys udder pics in the thread that shows her twins has a good "peg leg" view.....believe me , if you know your Matilda you'll know when she's ready!
BTW...I'll put in a vote for twin doelings!! :wink:


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is her udder this morning! I'm going to stay home because she was out sitting in the rain when I went out there. Very unusual for her. She hate rain and she's usually the first in the barn. Also you can see some white on her. I'm hoping she has triplet. She's big enough!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah you are driving me nuts with these pictures sideways and upside down. She looks like she is gonna go soon from what I can see trying to turn my head sidways. LOL


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

lol. I'm sorry. Shes very irritable so the only way I can get a good pictures is if I just put my arm around and they all happen to turn out sideways!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's gonna go sometime before midnight , even in the sideways pic I can tell she has "peg legs"! Meaning her legs have straightened!! Yippe, you got more coming!! I hope as colorful as Mias doeling!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I can see her from my window. She's just standing on our wire spool in the rain.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She could be awhile, when I noticed that Binky was looking like Matilda does now it was around 11 that morning and she delivered Aggie and Nugget 12 hours later. She could go in a few hours or wait til late tonight. Only they are the ones that know when.!LOL...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

How exciting!!! Hope you get some babies soon!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Well it started pouring rain here so I forced her into a kidding stall. I stayed down there for a while and just watched her. She's having some discharge and is baaing softly.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck. I just love that soft baa. It sounds so sweet. I swear that they are talking to the babies. "Hold on, it wont be much longer".


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Any moment now. She's in her own stall and the rain is coming down! She's getting up and down and her udder makes it hard for her to sit down. She's streching A LOT!! She's really uncomfortable. Im home alone right now but I'm not to worried. I know I can help her if she needs it, but just pray everything goes okay for me. Thank you!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah call me if you need me. If you do not have my cell number pm me and I will give it to you. I can talk you through anything if need be. I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

GSFarm said:


> lol. I'm sorry. Shes very irritable so the only way I can get a good pictures is if I just put my arm around and they all happen to turn out sideways!


first off you just need to go into photobucket and click "edit" and then "rotate" 

Sounds very close!!!

If you need anything we are hear for you. And if you are concerned in away take Teresa up on her offer I know that talking to someone is easier then typing.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

trob1 said:


> Sarah call me if you need me. If you do not have my cell number pm me and I will give it to you. I can talk you through anything if need be. I can't wait to see pics.


Thanks.

Matilda kidded with a boy and a girl!! They are just as cute as can be. Just after I finished typing my last post a got a snack and was on the phone with a friend walking down to the barn. I opened it up and saw the kids and said "Gotta go bye!" Matilda was sitting on the little boy's leg and she was sitting there drinking her own milk. I had to get her to stand up to free the boy. He couldn't walk very well at all so I brought him up to the house and my dog dried him off and I helped him stand. I noticed he was dragging his back hoof. It's not on backwards or anything but he seems to struggle with it. I'm not to worried since he's been curled up for the past 5 months. I'm praying he grows out of it! It took hima while to walk, but he's a pro now! He also took the LONGEST time to find a teat! Matilda's udderis so low and he was looking for it higher. He wouldn't open his mouth whenever I guided his mouth to it. I milkedMatilda out some and just as I was turning around to give him some he had just latched on. All is well now. Ill post pictures later I'm so tired right now. 5 kids in 2 days!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

From her sitting on him I am sure that has to do with his leg.

Congratulations!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you think he'll grow out of it?


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Please excuse the stall the roof leaks so it looks really dirty.

Boy- You can see his foot

























Juno -


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I had a doeling last year with under turned rear legs too and she did grow out of it. I would just work with the feet a little making sure that they get some pressure on them a few times a day to ensure the ligaments are stretched to the right shape.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He's beautiful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on more beautifully colored babies!!! The little guys foot will be normal once he starts to use it, just keep turning it so that he stands on it, it's more likely from Matilda laying on him....and Bink was on her own teat too, she was cleaning babies and going to her teat til I moved the kids to her front.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are beautiful  :stars:


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

I love her colors


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

aww i dont read on till the second page, lol the babies looks so pretty.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the little one - hopefully his leg will be ok for you!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

gorgeous kids!!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

awwww twins  - they're pretty babies - his leg should be fine in time - he's in good hands.
Congrads on a herd of cute babies so far!  :clap: :fireworks: :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

What cuties!!! Congratulations!


----------

